# rather then buying a new full size ATX...



## AnomalouS (Aug 13, 2008)

Wanted to buy an ATX Full Size case but they were like $250 for a decent case... So instead I bought some 1" aluminum rod and drilled, tapped and there it is...Rad mounted on the bottom side of the case.
Some pics for those who want to see...















This is what I have been messing around with lately, building a few acrylic tubular reservoirs... Soon to be for sale, custom sizing available.


----------



## DR.Death (Aug 13, 2008)

thats mint man i wish i had the tools and the money


----------



## AnomalouS (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks, its a work in progress... 
Considering on milling some 3/4" lexan and more or less making a plexi box or case around the bottom... Tossing ideas around with co-workers...


----------



## DR.Death (Aug 13, 2008)

ya that sounds good u vould also make like aa ait tunnle to the rad and have a large fan pushing air into it


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 15, 2008)

i love it!


----------



## steelkane (Aug 15, 2008)

DR.Death said:


> ya that sounds good u vould also make like aa ait tunnle to the rad and have a large fan pushing air into it



That does sound like a great ideal, nice mod


----------



## AnomalouS (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks, I am working on a few ideas.


----------

